# Amphipolis tomb



## Brian G Turner (Nov 12, 2014)

This has been a developing story for a while - the discovery of a very high-status tomb in Macedonia that seems contemporary with Alexander the Great.

Trouble is, burial sites for both Alexander and his father, Philip of Macedon, appear to be accounted for. So whose is this? 

Well, now there's a skeleton:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30019338

Will be interesting what else is going to be uncovered.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 12, 2014)

I think I heard about this a few weeks ago.

I can see why they'd want it to be Alexander, but apparently he's still buried somewhere or other in Egypt (may well be Alexandria, fittingly). It does seem bizarre that the location was lost.

Incidentally, it is in Greece. I know there's a northern region of Greece called Macedonia (that's why Macedonia, alone of ex-Yugoslavia nations, has FYR [Former Yugoslav Republic] ahead of it's name). Dislike the Greek attempts to claim Alexander as one of their own, given his mother was an Epirot and his father a Macedonian (a people apparently so barbaric, as Demosthenes wrote, they didn't even make good slaves).


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 12, 2014)

Brian Turner said:


> So whose is this?


Everyone in the whole of Greece alive then was dead not long after Alexander.
Also though Cleopatra pushed the whole African / Egyptian thing, one of Alexander's four Generals had Egypt after he died, Cleopatra is later and less of a Pharaoh surely than Alexander was "Greek".  Also she was smart, but NO-ONE then suggested she was pretty, I think likely it would have been mentioned if she was. Some unflattering coins have turned up.

Also I'm going to ban Mime artists and Advertising Companies.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 12, 2014)

thaddeus6th said:


> they didn't even make good slaves


Spartans made good Slaves... of anyone nearby if they needed any not-fighting done.


----------



## Dinosaur (Nov 12, 2014)

Was Alexander Greek is one of those questions that carries one help of a lot of baggage of assorted kinds.

Which is quite funny given that back then people couldn't agree on who was Greek.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 12, 2014)

Or indeed what exactly a Cypriot or a Macedonian is,

today.


----------

